# Woodstock soap stone stoves?



## Pcoz88 (Mar 18, 2006)

We just bought one last fall and we love it.Any body else have one?


----------



## scottr (Mar 18, 2006)

*Woodstock*



Pcoz88 said:


> We just bought one last fall and we love it.Any body else have one?


 Yes , this was the 10th heating season for mine and very happy with it . We bought the 55,000 BTU Classic .


----------



## Dale (Mar 21, 2006)

I bought a Hearthstone. I believe from Vermont. 5 years now and it is great. What's nice is the radiant heat once the fire goes out coming off the stone.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 11, 2006)

*Hearthstone*



Dale said:


> I bought a Hearthstone. I believe from Vermont. 5 years now and it is great. What's nice is the radiant heat once the fire goes out coming off the stone.



Hi Dale,

Which model do you have? I'm in the market of buying a Hearthstone Mansfield and would like to hear opinions...thanks!

Andrew


----------



## bellhead (Apr 12, 2006)

*Stoves*

Came over to the wood side this year myself bought a Jotul 600. Very pleased with the stove, was going to go with the woodstock but couldn't find a dealer that had any in stock when I bought mine. Love the heat the stove will hold a burn for 6-8 hrs at a time. Now just need to find some firewood. I managed to cut my heating bills from $350 a month to about $75 for both gas and electric. About 4 more years and the stove will pay itself off.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 12, 2006)

bellhead said:


> Came over to the wood side this year myself bought a Jotul 600. Very pleased with the stove, was going to go with the woodstock but couldn't find a dealer that had any in stock when I bought mine. Love the heat the stove will hold a burn for 6-8 hrs at a time. Now just need to find some firewood. I managed to cut my heating bills from $350 a month to about $75 for both gas and electric. About 4 more years and the stove will pay itself off.



Welcome to the world of wood heat Bellhead! Glad to hear your stove will save you $$$ in the long run!

The Jotul 600 looks nice, I just like the idea of soapstone and a US company with the Hearthstones. 

Woodstock seems to be a mail order only company, and all models have catalysts, two negatives with me.

Again, welcome and thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Leebo (Apr 13, 2006)

Stihl088stock said:


> Hi Dale,
> 
> Which model do you have? I'm in the market of buying a Hearthstone Mansfield and would like to hear opinions...thanks!
> 
> Andrew



We have had a Hearthstone Mansfield in new house for 1-1/2 years and love it. My heating bill was $500 for propane last year. It heats a 1700 SF house with a mostly open floor plan really well. It takes the soapstone a while to heat up but it radiates heat long after the wood burns down throughout the night. I load it up at about 9pm, cut the damper back and when I get up at 4:30 there are still coals and you cannot touch the soapstone exterior.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 13, 2006)

Leebo said:


> We have had a Hearthstone Mansfield in new house for 1-1/2 years and love it. My heating bill was $500 for propane last year. It heats a 1700 SF house with a mostly open floor plan really well. It takes the soapstone a while to heat up but it radiates heat long after the wood burns down throughout the night. I load it up at about 9pm, cut the damper back and when I get up at 4:30 there are still coals and you cannot touch the soapstone exterior.



Hi Leebo,

That's a great report, sounds like the mansfield is the stove for me. I'm actually heading to my closest dealer today to check one out.

Thanks for your opinion!

-Andrew


----------



## RockinB (Apr 16, 2006)

We are in the market for a new stove and love the look of the Hearthstone stoves.
Friends have said that the soapstones are not the way to go due to the length of time it takes to heat up. 
That doesn't make a a lot of sense to me. Outside of the loss through the flue, heat in is going to be heat out.

Do soapstones have a downside I don't understand? Is there an appreciable difference between cast iron with soapstone and just cast iron?

Thanks!


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 17, 2006)

*Soapstone*



RockinB said:


> We are in the market for a new stove and love the look of the Hearthstone stoves.
> Friends have said that the soapstones are not the way to go due to the length of time it takes to heat up.
> That doesn't make a a lot of sense to me. Outside of the loss through the flue, heat in is going to be heat out.
> 
> ...



Hi RockinB As I understand it, soapstone takes a little while to heat up, but will continue to heat your home after the fire is out. Even if you burn for a short term. I would say that soapstone is the way to go if you, like other humans, enjoy sleeping, just let the fire go out and enjoy the soapstone's extended heating time.

I hear that soapstone gives a gentle heat... so start the fire (or keep it going) as soon as your house feels a little cold. let the fire die down and the soapstone will continue to give off warmth. Yes, it takes longer to heat a large stove up initially, but as long as you start early you will be warm.
I think it is a great idea. I hope to buy a heathstone mansfield in the next two weeks. I then hope to report accurately thereafter...

Best,

Andrew


----------



## Leebo (Apr 17, 2006)

RockinB said:


> We are in the market for a new stove and love the look of the Hearthstone stoves.
> Friends have said that the soapstones are not the way to go due to the length of time it takes to heat up.
> That doesn't make a a lot of sense to me. Outside of the loss through the flue, heat in is going to be heat out.
> 
> ...



As far as I'm concerned, soapstone is the only way to go. It does take about a 1/2 hour from starting a fire for it to start radiating heat, but once the fire starts going out it will keep warming for hours. Even with a roaring fire going, it will not roast you out of the house. I like the glass front door on the Mansfield...you get to enjoy the fire. Front and side load doors are a plus too.


----------



## Full Skip (Apr 17, 2006)

We have a hearthstone as well. Absolutely love it. Cast iron stoves are nice, but they don't hold the heat like soapstone. I like to wake up and still have a hot stove.


----------



## RockinB (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I don't think I'll fear buying soapstone then.

The decision comes down to the Jotul 600 and the Hearthstone Mansfield.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 18, 2006)

RockinB said:


> Thanks for the info. I don't think I'll fear buying soapstone then.
> 
> The decision comes down to the Jotul 600 and the Hearthstone Mansfield.



If you check the hearthstone website you will see that the Mansfield w/black enameled castings has a MSRP of $2799 (blue is $2749, black painted is $2449)

Just be aware of that, I have found that some dealers are below MSRP and others are too far above. I guess it depends on the volume each dealer handles a year.

I say USA! Mansfield all the way!


----------



## brian660 (Apr 18, 2006)

my hearthstone was only 2100.


----------



## Leebo (Apr 18, 2006)

I think we paid 2000 for the black enamel Mansfield 3 years ago.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 18, 2006)

brian660 said:


> my hearthstone was only 2100.



Hi brian660,

Which model, which finish, and what year did you purchase it?

They tend to cost a little more here on the west coast due to extra freight fees. I can't find "over yonder" on my map though.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 18, 2006)

Leebo said:


> I think we paid 2000 for the black enamel Mansfield 3 years ago.



I wish that was an available price for me today!


----------



## bellhead (Apr 18, 2006)

I paid around $2000 for the Jotul 600 + $800 installation + $1600 for the pipe outside the house. Had to go that way due to the insurance company would cancel me if I did it myself. Next time I'll just change insurance companies. It was not all very difficult, a kid with 9th grade shop experience could do it. The hard part was building the hearth around it. By far the hardest and most detailed tile job I have ever done. This was the 5th time I have done a tile job. 3 floors and a bathroom. It definately came out great. But the cost of the tile was cheap $250 "wifey's decorative tiles" + wonderboard $15 + backache "tiling isn't easy" +$4 grout. Love the heat, now just need to find some free firewood, already been making contacts.


----------



## brian660 (Apr 18, 2006)

Stihl088stock said:


> Hi brian660,
> 
> Which model, which finish, and what year did you purchase it?
> 
> They tend to cost a little more here on the west coast due to extra freight fees. I can't find "over yonder" on my map though.




its a mansfield, finished in brown enamel purchased early last year. and over yonder would be washington state


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 19, 2006)

*Good prices*



brian660 said:


> its a mansfield, finished in brown enamel purchased early last year. and over yonder would be washington state




Wow, that's a pretty good deal compared to the prices I've been quoted from dealers in my neck of the woods. I can't believe the price went up so much since last year.

What's your secret??? Are you a hot female college student/stripper who is liberal with lap dances or what?

I'll update my map of the states by crossing out Washington and writing in over yonder...LOL...thanks for the info!


----------



## brian660 (Apr 19, 2006)

buddys father in law is a contractor who found it for me, but i`m unaware of any special deal he got on it cause I went in to pick it up.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 20, 2006)

*Pics?*

Anyone want to share photos of their soapstone stove setups?

I'm looking for ideas! 

Thanks


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 20, 2006)

*What?*



TreeCo said:


> Soapstone stoves are a gimmick. Stick with steel or cast iron.




All marketing ploys are gimmicks. Do you have any tangible reasons why you say that soapstone stoves are a gimmick? Do you even use a soapstone stove? Unless you can give plausible, founded negative feedback about why soapstone is undesirable, please keep personal opinions to yourself.

EVERYONE I have talked to that OWNS and USES a soapstone stove is pleased with it. Please tell us WHY you say different.

As far as I am concerned most arborists are gimmicks too, but some are very good at what they do. It's probably similar in the world of wood stoves, some promise what they just can not provide.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 20, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Soapstone stove promotion is based on a lie. BTU retention is a product of the mass of a stove....not what it is made of. I've read this lie for years in the Mansfield literature and it is pure bull.
> 
> Even the soapstone stoves are held together by cast iron or steel.
> 
> Polling everyone you've talked to that owns a soapstone stove and hearing that they are happy with it is like taking a poll in McDonald's and asking if they like Big Macs.



You DID NOT answer all my questions... smarty pants
You act like a soapstone stove is like buying a Yugo and you'll get a POS, where can I buy a steel stove w/the same thermal capacity as the stone stoves sold? Why do you think steel stoves are lined w/refractory brick? Do you have any answers or are you just here to fight?


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 20, 2006)

*Specific heat*

By the way, the specific heat of soapstone is HIGHER than cast iron/ steel. 

TreeCo you ARE WRONG and very uninformed! Let's hear some proof and not lame Mcdonald's analogies.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Apr 20, 2006)

088 I'll try to put some pics of our soap stone stove later this weekend.I had a steel wood burning stove before we got our soap stone.There is no comparision.Soap stone alooooooooooottt better by far.Our's is a Woodstock soap stone stove, model fireview.Only the cornors of the stove and 
where the glass window frame are cast iron and of corse(sp) the ceramic glass.:yoyo:


----------



## Pcoz88 (Apr 20, 2006)

088 I'll try to put some pics of our soap stone stove later this weekend.I had a steel wood burning stove before we got our soap stone.There is no comparision.Soap stone alooooooooooottt better by far.Our's is a Woodstock soap stone stove, model fireview.Only the corner's of the stove and 
where the glass window frame are cast iron and of coarse(sp) the ceramic glass.:yoyo:


----------



## RockinB (Apr 20, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Even the soapstone stoves are held together by cast iron or steel.



Of course they are "held together" by cast iron or steel. They are made of that. Soapstone is added to the surface of a cast iron stove to act as a heat absobing mass to allow "slow release" at a later time. 

I think I like the concept and many report that it works well.

Attractive appearance is just a bonus...

But, YMMV


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 20, 2006)

*Thanks!*



Pcoz88 said:


> 088 I'll try to put some pics of our soap stone stove later this weekend.I had a steel wood burning stove before we got our soap stone.There is no comparision.Soap stone alooooooooooottt better by far.Our's is a Woodstock soap stone stove, model fireview.Only the corner's of the stove and
> where the glass window frame are cast iron and of coarse(sp) the ceramic glass.:yoyo:




Hi Pcoz88,

Thanks, it's great to hear a response from someone who KNOWS what they are talking about and not just THINK they know. Experience is key to opinion!!

I have yet to find a legitimate downside to soapstone other than initial heat up time and unit cost.

I'm looking foreword to see your pics!


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 20, 2006)

*Wrong!*



TreeCo said:


> Stone stores no more energy than cast iron or steel per pound of weight.




Sorry Treeco, that statement is not true, go back to school


----------



## Pcoz88 (Apr 21, 2006)

RockinB,Woodstock soap stone stoves only have cast iron at the corner's and fire box door and glass frame if it is a model with glass.Other then that its soap stone on tops and side.Inside firebox too except for the bottom it has fire brick.:yoyo:


----------



## Pcoz88 (Apr 21, 2006)

how do you post pics on here?:bang: :bang:


----------



## RockinB (Apr 21, 2006)

Pcoz88 said:


> RockinB,Woodstock soap stone stoves only have cast iron at the corner's and fire box door and glass frame if it is a model with glass.Other then that its soap stone on tops and side.Inside firebox too except for the bottom it has fire brick.:yoyo:



I'm looking at Hearthstone stoves. What about them?


----------



## Scott76 (Apr 21, 2006)

I bought a Pacific Energy Summit fireplace insert in Dec. and it works great. I loaded full of oak and there's coals in there for 3 days after letting the fire burn out. Its great. It pumps out the heat too. The digital therm. stops at 99.99 degrees in the room. 

I looked into a soapstone hearth stove. They are beautiful. I like the cubic area of the firebox of the summit. It is one of the biggest firebox. I load it up and let it burn.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 21, 2006)

testing


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 21, 2006)

Pcoz88 said:


> how do you post pics on here?:bang: :bang:



Go to manage attachments buttton below the green "additional options" bar on the reply pages.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Apr 21, 2006)

*woodstock soap stone stove web site*

RockinB ck this out.www.woodstove.com:blob3: :yoyo:


----------



## Pcoz88 (Apr 21, 2006)

*pic of stove*

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33243&stc=1&d=1145639692
Bri's cheer' stove pics 005.jpg


Here's the pic I HOPE.:jawdrop:


----------



## RockinB (Apr 21, 2006)

Pcoz88 said:


> RockinB ck this out.www.woodstove.com:blob3: :yoyo:


Thank you.
I actually have checked them out and decided that I don't want a cat stove.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 21, 2006)

RockinB said:


> Thank you.
> I actually have checked them out and decided that I don't want a cat stove.



I quote too much!

Anyway, I'm a chemist (hold the applause) and a catalyst on a wood stove just doesn't make sense. The cat stoves I have seen have a damper/bypass so when you are starting or feeding the fire, the catalyst is not in use. Well, those will be the two times the stove will burn with the least complete combustion (dirty.) When any stove is at temperature and not starved for air it will burn fairly clean, even those old "smokers" or open fires. Sounds like a pain, especially with one more control to fool with.

The non cat stoves that use air passages feeding the secondary burn are essentially the same idea, well, actually a better idea that accomplishes the same net result. Just without having to operate, clean, or replace cat-combs.

I'll step off my soapbox now


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 21, 2006)

Pcoz88 said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33243&stc=1&d=1145639692
> Bri's cheer' stove pics 005.jpg
> 
> 
> Here's the pic I HOPE.:jawdrop:



Nice stove, that looks like an interesting stovepipe angle!


----------



## RockinB (Apr 21, 2006)

Stihl088stock said:


> I quote too much!
> 
> Anyway, I'm a chemist (hold the applause) and a catalyst on a wood stove just doesn't make sense. The cat stoves I have seen have a damper/bypass so when you are starting or feeding the fire, the catalyst is not in use. Well, those will be the two times the stove will burn with the least complete combustion (dirty.) When any stove is at temperature and not starved for air it will burn fairly clean, even those old "smokers" or open fires. Sounds like a pain, especially with one more control to fool with.
> 
> ...



I'm a little more simplistic. I don't want a stove tht I have to buy parts for. That just makes no sense to me. The new generation of non-cat stoves are pretty clean burning in their own right.


----------



## scottr (Apr 22, 2006)

*Combustor*



RockinB said:


> I'm a little more simplistic. I don't want a stove tht I have to buy parts for. That just makes no sense to me. The new generation of non-cat stoves are pretty clean burning in their own right.


 RockinB , if you'll look at the picture of the Woodstock Soapstone Heater you'll see a knob that is attached to a shaft to engage the catalytic combustor . The heater works fine with the combustor disengaged , only engage it when more heat is needed .


----------



## Pcoz88 (Apr 22, 2006)

The cat has a 5 year warranty.whats wrong with stove pipe angle 088?


----------



## MotorSeven (Apr 22, 2006)

Stihl088stock said:


> Hi Dale,
> 
> Which model do you have? I'm in the market of buying a Hearthstone Mansfield and would like to hear opinions...thanks!
> 
> Andrew




I'll throw my .02 in. I owned the Heritage. I ran it for 3 years in a 1624 sq ft log home i built, and it was the only heat source(NE TX 1983). I was pleased with it's performance, and foud myself backing off a bit on the loads because it would get too warm in the house. Had to leave an iron kettle w/water on top all the time to keep the air from drying out too much. Always had a partial log left in the morning when it was time to re-fire. I can't compare to a solid iron stove because i never owned one, only a large fireplace insert with blowers, and the Heritage was way more efficient than the insert. I pulled up the Quadrafire website, and their freestanding stoves don't give a BTU rating, only a sq ft rating, so the two are diffucult to compare. I am starting another log home this fall in E. TN and am considering something that is built-in and surrounded by stone because i want hot water and radiant(floor) heat coils inside the enclosure. I also want an oven on the opposite side. I am also kicking around building the coils into the back of the hearth and going ahead with another free standing soapstone stove. I think it is more personal choice between iron and soapstone, each has a uniquie look, and most established mfg's build quality products in either.


RD


----------



## Pcoz88 (Apr 22, 2006)

MotorSeven have you ck out masonary heaters? One called tulvikee(sp bad).There made from soap stone and most have a built in oven on top.opcorn:


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 22, 2006)

Pcoz88 said:


> The cat has a 5 year warranty.whats wrong with stove pipe angle 088?



Nothing's wrong with it, looks like it heads off to the left at 30 degrees of level or so. Just something I've never seen before...hence interesting.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 22, 2006)

Pcoz88 said:


> MotorSeven have you ck out masonary heaters? One called tulvikee(sp bad).There made from soap stone and most have a built in oven on top.opcorn:




This?

http://www.tulikivi.com/index.html
http://www.tulikivi.com/www/homeeng.nsf/wwwframeset_lämmityslaitteet?OpenPage

See "product line"


----------



## MotorSeven (Apr 22, 2006)

Pcoz88 said:


> MotorSeven have you ck out masonary heaters? One called tulvikee(sp bad).There made from soap stone and most have a built in oven on top.opcorn:



Yep, they are cool, but a little too modern looking. Check these:
www.mha-net.org/msb/html/gallery.htm
www.rumford.com/heater.html


----------



## MotorSeven (Apr 22, 2006)

2 more....

www.keystonemasonry.ca/masonryheaterproject.htm
www.turtlerockheat.com/gal_tinmouth.html#

Trutle Rock has some interesting designs. I would like to build my own rock exterior, but as usual have a ton of research to do!

RD


----------



## Pcoz88 (Apr 23, 2006)

Them tulikivi heaters have designs that look like mountains and all kinds of stuff.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## wobdee (Jul 8, 2007)

*Woodstock*

I'm new here, but had to pull up this old thread I found and post my Woodstock for everyone to see. This is my first cat stove and I wish I'd bought one sooner. I've burned 6 or 7 different stoves over many years and the Woodstock is by far the best I've owned. I burn 24/7 to heat 1800 sq ft from a finished basement, and it heats the whole house except windy below 0 winter days. Then I have a masonary heatform fireplace to help out the upstairs. Last year I went through 3 full cord of Oak for it's first full season of burning. 1 cord less than my previous Hearthstone or Regency in this house. I was a little leary of cat stoves for years, but this stove is very simple to operate and maintain.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Jul 9, 2007)

Going on third heating season this fall with Woodstock soapstone.only thing I don't like is I had to replace the cat in it already.It is under warranty still but...I think Iam to blame some what on cat going bad so fast.They told me to make sure wood is seasoned and small piece's.Don't load any higher then the iron rods that protect the glass,thats if you have a glass one.Still love the stove .


----------



## wobdee (Jul 10, 2007)

Pcoz88 said:


> Going on third heating season this fall with Woodstock soapstone.only thing I don't like is I had to replace the cat in it already.It is under warranty still but...I think Iam to blame some what on cat going bad so fast.They told me to make sure wood is seasoned and small piece's.Don't load any higher then the iron rods that protect the glass,thats if you have a glass one.Still love the stove .



I had to replace mine after one year, but that was my fault. I installed a probe thermometer, and was engaging as soon as the temp was up to 500. Sometimes as little as 5 min. Also my wood wasn't dry enough so it caused thermal shock to the cat and had cracks all the way through it. They replaced it for free, even paid shipping. There is a learning curve on these stoves, and that is why they prorate cat replacement. Some people have gone 8-10 years before cat replacement. Dry wood is the key. 

BTW, When I asked how much wood I could jam in the stove, they told me I could fill it right up to the top. Strange they told you different.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Jul 10, 2007)

They told me that too much wood in stove would cause flame impegiment(sp) on the cat.Flames actually touching cat.


----------



## aquan8tor (Jul 10, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> What stove do you have? and how much does it weigh? High tech secondary combustion or catalytic?
> 
> Stone stores no more energy than cast iron or steel per pound of weight.
> 
> ...






Dude, you don't know what you're talking about. A big cast iron stove (for large amount of sq. footages) is going to weigh nearly 500 lbs also. Its all about what you need, and how efficient you want to be. The Jotul firelight that my parents used until last year( I'm hoping to enherit it) weighs 465, as per jotul specs. EDIT: the model my folks have isn't made anymore; it was a firelight F600 WITH a catalytic converter, so it probably weighs about 550 or more; there's about 6" more cast iron behind the firebox. The cat converter, BTW, is INSANE. Talk about HOT. You can't sit within 6 feet of it even with a ceiling fan on and be comfortable. With a full load of 24" oak or locust, it burned for over 12 hours, and heated a 3500+sq. foot house, with the help of ceiling fans and a box fan in the hall. Only the upstairs bedrooms that were the furthest away from the stove needed supplemental electric heat, and only if you kept the bedroom doors closed. They used it for I think 10 seasons before converting to a jotul gas insert because my dad just didn't want to cut wood anymore.....just isn't the same without it.


I don't even own my own home yet, but when I do, I'd LOVE a soapstone stove. Talk about heat retention. Some friends of mine designed their living room around their soapstone stove, which sits atop a big cinderblock pillar to support the weight; it must be 6 feet high, about the same length, and 3 feet thick, but good god; that thing stays HOT for HOURS AND HOURS after the fire completely goes out. For the record, I looked it up; soapstone has a specific heat capacity of .22, whereas cast iron or cast steel is .11. Sure, they're heavier, but damn, even if you sleep in and don't load it up in the morning, your house will still be warm when you get home from work!


----------



## wobdee (Jul 11, 2007)

It's true soapstone has twice the specific heat retaining qualities than steel or cast iron. It's sientific fact. So it can hold more heat which makes for a more even gentle heat. You don't have the strong seering heat and then a sharp drop off as the fire dies like in steel or cast.

But that doesn't make soapstone better. It all depends on what you need or like the looks of. They will all reduce your energy bill. Quick heat or take the chill off go with steel/cast. If you burn pretty much 24/7 my opinion is soapstone can't be beat.


----------



## stovebuilder (Jul 20, 2010)

Check out www.woodstove.com I've been working for the WOODSTOCK SOAPSTONE COMPANY in west lebanon nh for the past two years. Their site has a lot of useful information as well as a price list.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 21, 2010)

stovebuilder said:


> Check out www.woodstove.com I've been working for the WOODSTOCK SOAPSTONE COMPANY in west lebanon nh for the past two years. Their site has a lot of useful information as well as a price list.



Good to have you here Stovebuilder. MikeH is over at ********** site too, please join us there as well. 

So since we've got your ear, please tell us about the new larger stove that Woodstock is making. The tax credit expires here in a a few months and that will effectively boost your prices by 30%. Do you plan to release the stove in time? 

I am a soapstone stove burner and for the sake of this old thread I want to vote in favor of the material. The stone is very attractive and the quality of heat is excellent. Very steady radiation output like sitting in a sunny room.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Jul 21, 2010)

Stovebuilder,

Welcome! Does your username reflect your occupation? Do you actually build the stoves? If so... Cool!

If you have any photos that you can share of the building process, I'm sure that we'd be all eyes. 

I think I've seen a few photos on the website, but a start to finish series would be neat to see.


----------



## stovebuilder (Aug 6, 2010)

Stihl088stock said:


> Stovebuilder,
> 
> Welcome! Does your username reflect your occupation? Do you actually build the stoves? If so... Cool!
> 
> ...




Yes I do build the stove, as well as cut stone from time to time, also some pre assembly. Sorry, no actual build photos.. Only a few finished stoves. Yes.. We do have a new stove in process but I'm not sure when it will be in production. It definatley will be a beast for sure!


----------



## Edmccabe (Aug 11, 2010)

*Woodstock Stone stoves*

The insert in the large stone fireplace in my avatar is a Jotul 550. When running it heats the mass of stones in the entire fireplace and to 100 degrees on the back of the fireplace and will radiate heat for 24 hours after the fire goes out - which is only the case when I clean out the ash every Saturday morning - no wood added after 6pm Friday night.

It is a great system.


----------

